# Battling the Monsters of the Elbow



## Harbison

Battling the Monsters of the Elbow

The Florida Fisherman's regular Friday overnight trip began on a very somber note. It is with deep regret that I report the passing of our beloved mate Mister Vince Taaffe. Vince passed away as a result of a traffic accident early Friday morning. Rest in peace, dear friend, rest in eternal peace. 
We are ready to go. The excitement level is already off the chart, and why not?
Last week the Florida Fisherman returned to Hubbard's Marina with over three thousand pounds of fish, many were real monsters. We left the Elbow while the outcome of the great battle was very much in doubt. Way to often the brutes of this 160 foot deep natural aquarium out-battled the best the over-powered fishermen had to offer. We are ready for a fight!
Will, our first mate, goes over safety precautions:








As John's Pass bridge opens for us we see an ominous sight, clouds, heavy dark clouds, are everywhere. Could this be a real wash-out. This is serious, we have a battle to win. 








Well! All is not lost. The clouds subside, the sea is calm, and the Tammy burgers are beyond reproach. 








Time to hit the sack. We want to be good and ready for the great fights sure to come. Twelve thirty A.M., Captain Hubbard sounds the alarm...Battle stations! 
Immediately mangrove snapper begin to hit the deck of the Florida Fisherman. Isn't that a pretty yellow tail? Mister Carl Kisner, Sun-City, Florida:
















Mister Brad Aucke'r, Williston, Fl. lands a rare dog snapper:








Even Tammy is happy with the way the battle is going:








Joe, our professional mate, is proud of our success:








The fights have made us hungry. Chef Tammy time. Think I will have french toast, bacon, and sausage:








Grouper are ready to wage all out war. We are ready!








Way to go coach:








Coach scores a double:








Mister Willis wins this fight:








Joe thinks we are winning:








Hunger strikes again. Tammy's secret batter dipped fish is heaven on earth:








Sure is cloudy. Hope the fish do not get too wet:








The grouper know they have been in a battle:








Will is about to declare us the big winners:








And, speaking of big. Ever see a 50 + pound black grouper? That Penn 9/0 with 125 pound test line was needed. Will was instrumental in helping us overcome the monster:








Time to ice down & count the fish. We are very serious about taking proper care of our catch. In addition, every fish is counted. We will not go over our limit. 
















AJ's do not escape our wrath. Tammy helps out in battle:








Coach will never let us down:








Mister Carl Kisner does his part:








Dinner time. Tammy goes Mexican. Give me plenty of sour cream and cheese:
















Evening on the Elbow. Simply stunning!








The mighty AJ's refuse to give up. Mister Terry ODell lands a beauty on squid:








Mister Eddie Sumrall, W. Palm, used 80 pound test line to best this beast. Looks like a jack pot winner!








Well, it's getting late, time to go home. But hold on, the AJ's are still waging all out war. Captain Hubbard and Captain John are ready for the long trip home. Madeira Beach is many long hours away, we simply must go. Hold on! Big fish hooked. Gosh! looks like give up is not in the vocabulary of the monsters of the Elbow. One last time:








Will's better half can't believe her eyes:
















Now that's a grouper. Elbow size!








Eddie's monster took the jack pot @ 81.5 pounds.








Mister Mark Tonde takes home grouper & snapper money. Look at the mutton:








A very proud Eddie, Captain Mark Hubbard, and Mark T. Talk about coughing up money:








Well, another great adventure is now history, but not for long. The great battle has not been won. Even, although facing superior strength and numbers, we will never give up. Next weekend we will once again be 'Battling the Monsters of the Elbow. But we need help. As of now 36 determined anglers have signed up for the great war. If you think you are man/woman enough, join us! Bring mangrove snapper tackle as well as the heaviest outfit you have. You will need it. 
Look at what you will be battling:








 
Bob Harbison Native Florida fisherman & hunter
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Chris V

Great report. I thought you might like to know that the snapper in the third pic is a schoolmaster, not a dog snapper.

The dog snapper has a very distinct pale triangle located beneath the eye.


----------



## Harbison

Thanks! I will check out that snapper. I have never seen one like it before. I just called it what the mates said. Bob


----------



## WDE

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## Harbison

Thanks. We are doing this every week. Would be a real honor if you could join us sometime. 


Knowing that my detailed reports with picture stories & videos means so much to so many is what keeps me going. It takes many hours on the boat & at home to put out reports of this nature. Knowing people enjoy what I am doing makes every minute well worth while. 
On a sadder note, the gentleman on the far R is a very recent picture of Vince, our late mate. Vince loved fishing & being around fishermen so much. Rest in peace! Bob


----------



## Harbison

:thumbup:
Schoolmaster vs. Dog snapper:
Received this from Mister Nick Wiley, head of FWC:

"Hello. I confirmed this is definitely a dog snapper." Nick


Will open the subject up for discussion. Any ideas? Bob











This just in from Mister Butch Oayala, FWC Biologist:
"I also had 3 “confirmations” that its probably a dog snapper from some in house experts since I wanted to check with some other people to make sure. It does look like a lot like a schoolmaster but the bands are not quite right ( number/spacing) and if you zoom in you can see under the eye a whitish patch which is common in the dog snapper ( and the blue line- which both have). It is also big for a schoolmaster."
Involvement is always appreciated. Thanks for questioning the dog snapper. Bob


----------



## devndeb

Where was this report out of???


----------



## Harbison

Madeira Beach, Florida. The Florida Fisherman docks at Hubbard's Marina, John's Pass. The Marina is less than three minutes from the Gulf. Bob


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Is the guy named coach the same guy that played the really cajun coach in the movie Waterboy? It sure looks like him.


----------



## Harbison

*Caoch*

Not sure but I will find out. Weather permitting, we are scheduled to sail again next weekend. That will be our last trip for several weeks. The Florida Fisherman is headed for dry-dock. I will ask & report. Bob


----------



## flukedaddy

Awesome report and the video is sweeet. Man ya'll really put the smackdown on'em. Sure would like to take a trip on your boat sir.
:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## lastcast

Great report, write up and pics Bob, keep em coming! Sorry for the loss of your friend. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------

